# frog dead!? *graphic pic*



## GeckoElements (May 15, 2011)

Went to open cage he was sitting right up front by the vents. Put my hand up as a shield so he wouldn't jump out sprayed down cage and then he went to jump and he/she started shaking and this happened in a second. He looked all fat when he was sitting down too.










Did he dry himself out by sitting in front of the front cage vent? Man I feel horrible. Wasn't even a 2 weeks in my cage.


----------



## GeckoElements (May 15, 2011)

OMG! Went to get body and he jumped off! how come he froze up in such a pose. Is he ok what happened!?


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm no expert but this sounds like a vitamin deficiency. What are you supplementing? 

If you got this frog less than 2 weeks ago it seems like it would actually be a result of the previous owner not supplementing properly and the added stress of moving did not help.


----------



## GeckoElements (May 15, 2011)

Have fruit flies i dust with Rep-Cal "calcium with VIT D3"


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

It's playing dead


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

It is hard to tell stretched out like that, but he does look a little thin...and ya he probably needs some supplements like herpcal/herpivite combo.

Also that freeze/spazz response is a stress thing....basically they get freaked out and spazz out like those goats you can yell at and they fall over. It is probably a combo of being new to your viv, and possibly being sick/vitamin deficient.

No frog is dead till it hasn't moved for at least 48 hours...I've seen them take that long to come back from heatstroke and then be fine. Just make sure any frog that might be dead is right side up and not near water where they can spazz out, fall in and drown, make sure they are hydrated, have a few flies to eat but not being swarmed, and temps/humidity are ok and then leave them....don't hover around, poke your hand into the viv...just leave them, stress kills...so you don't wanna stress them more then you have to.


----------



## GeckoElements (May 15, 2011)

OK will do!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Get some vitamins for him. He needs more than Calcium.


----------



## GeckoElements (May 15, 2011)

What do most frog owners use the repashy ones?


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

I like the repashy calcium plus. It's the same as the supervite, only with more stuff in it. If you think your frogs might be vitamin A deficient, get the Repashy Vitamin A, but only feed that once a week. Once they are better from their deficiency, then only use it once a month. The calcium plus has enough vitamin A for them between big doses.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

More of a stress issue if you ask me. I can't speak to the vitamin deficiency but I have had it happen with frogs that have been supplemented properly.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

kyle1745 said:


> More of a stress issue if you ask me. I can't speak to the vitamin deficiency but I have had it happen with frogs that have been supplemented properly.


Most likely...figure making sure it gets some vitamins is good though....some vits are natural stress relievers 

One of my red galacts fell of his perch while I was fixing up the viv, kinda landed weird and started shaking....flipped him over, he was fine.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

kyle1745 said:


> More of a stress issue if you ask me. I can't speak to the vitamin deficiency but I have had it happen with frogs that have been supplemented properly.


That may be the case, but, I believe this frog has been supplemented with only calcium for a year. If I'm recalling that correctly, he needs some vitamins asap.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't want to cause alarm but he might be a zombie now  so be careful !


----------



## GeckoElements (May 15, 2011)

LOL thanks for letting me know! I love walking dead so its a bonus that a have a zombie frog now!


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

Is it up yet? Or still down? 
This happen to one if my frogs the first day i got it! I got home home work and found him outside of his viv and outside my house! How it got there? Don't know! Luckily i saw it and didn't step on it! 
I picked it up and put it back in the viv and it looked just like the one in the picture! I was like wtf bro! I just got yu! And sprayed it a bit with water and left it alone all sad and every thing because i couldn't take care if it not even fit a whole day 
It was up and hopping like a min later


----------



## GeckoElements (May 15, 2011)

He actually did it again... I don't know why he isn't hiding in back of cage like other 2 who I never see. Trying to stay away form cage studio apartment so kinda hard to be completely clear of it. Do not know what caused it second time. Took out piece of ban banana so hopefully i can keep all the fruit flies in one area for him. Hes a Black Jungle frog so i doubt he wasn't getting proper vit. Just order repashy vit plus so we will be ok in a few days.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

frogface said:


> That may be the case, but, I believe this frog has been supplemented with only calcium for a year. If I'm recalling that correctly, he needs some vitamins asap.


Sorry, I got this frog confused with another one. Still, glad to hear your repashy is on the way 

Is it possible that there is a uncured chemical in their tank?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

This reeks of a low calcium blood level. A little stress by itself should not cause this. These are exactly the symptoms shown by frogs with low calcium levels. Low calcium levels can be caused by many things. If your calcium supplement is 6 months or more old, or if it has been poorly stored, he vitamin D could be broken down and impotent. No vitamin D and the calcium is useless. An overdose of other vitamins can block the vitamin D. So if you have been adding vitamins to the fruit fly media, or pouring excess vits into the enclosure, your flies or isopods, respectively, could be storing vitamin E in levels 100's of times what is normal. This excess vitamin E could block the D and A uptake. Again, no vitamin D, and the calcium is useless.

1) Are you positive that Black Jungle ONLY sells frogs that they breed in house? IF they wholesale other breeders frogs, then you really have no idea if they have been properly supplemented.

2) What Repashy product did you order? You said your ordered Repashy Vit Plus. There is no such product. I use Repashy Calcium Plus.

3) Somebody stated that Repashy Supervit is the same as Repashy Calcium Plus..."only with more stuff in it". This is not true. Repashy Calcium Plus is designed to be a stand alone supplement for our frogs. Repashy Supervit is designed to be used hand in hand with any of Repashy's SuperCal formulas. If you try to use Repashy Supervit by itself, your frogs will suffer a calcium deficiency.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Poor Guy.

Is he still alive?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

bristles said:


> Don't want to cause alarm but he might be a zombie now  so be careful !


Meh Zombies are no big deal....I'm Pretty sure it is Ferrets we have to worry about. When I moved out of my apartment, I found my wallet, keys, some loose money, and my checkbook all stashed under my bed after letting them roam the place for one night. They were definitely planning something


----------



## purplezephead (Aug 26, 2011)

I feel your pain, mine stole my wallet the night before leaving for vacation and I didn't find it until 6 months later! Little jerks.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

purplezephead said:


> I feel your pain, mine stole my wallet the night before leaving for vacation and I didn't find it until 6 months later! Little jerks.


Probably around the same time mine did that stuff...I'm pretty sure they coordinate their efforts some how, but work in individual autonomous cells like human terrorists. 

The price of freedom is eternal vigilance. 

(Ok probably enough off-topic ferret talk- Sawy kids!)


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

nightmares tonight...wondering what is under my bed.....


----------



## GeckoElements (May 15, 2011)

Well he did pass found him in back of cage covered in springtails. I removed him as im sure the other frogs would not be to fund of a corpse around. Bummed out feel like a bad frog owner all helpless. Have the calcium plus now and hopfully the other 2 are doing well... as again, i never see them. Totally bummed off to work now.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

GeckoElements said:


> Well he did pass found him in back of cage covered in springtails. I removed him as im sure the other frogs would not be to fund of a corpse around. Bummed out feel like a bad frog owner all helpless. Have the calcium plus now and hopfully the other 2 are doing well... as again, i never see them. Totally bummed off to work now.


Aw that sux man....you probably just got a sick frog...might try to contact whoever you bought it from and see if they'll do anything for you.


----------

